# My setup



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Sharp aquos 70" HDTV 732u
Onkyo hts 7300
Oppo bdp 93
Logitech harmony 1100
Ps3 fat
Xbox 360
Verizon fios hd cable box


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice! How do you like the TV?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

It's amazing!!!


----------

